# Fenders



## 98_Altima_PR (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking for z3 fenders or any aftermarket fenders for my 98 altima, any ideas were i can get them?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I looked at the usual places like Nopi, VIS Racing, Aero Gear, and Extreme Dimensions and I didn't see anything. Although Extreme Dimensions had a universal Z3 vent available.

Troy


----------

